# How do I draw kemono ã‚±ãƒ¢ãƒŽ?



## macchagamer (Dec 22, 2014)

It's basically Japanese furry art, and I'm way into it, and I wanted to know how to draw it. At least some tips. Try copying and pasting this:
[h=2]ã‚±ãƒ¢ãƒŽ[/h]into the Google search bar and click on Images and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 22, 2014)

You can start with non-furry pieces. Learn how to draw anatomy, facial features and expressions


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm assuming you want to do the style of Japanese art, and so I guess you should start with getting the basics down before you go mastering a style. When it comes to style though, look for the specifics, and see what separates it from other styles of art such as Western and such.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Dec 22, 2014)

Basics are a great way to start! Marazuhki got it right.

Try drawing human anatomy and positions correctly. Focus getting the idea down before making complete work by thumbnailing forms and such. Practice practice PRACTICE!

Only basic bitches ignore the basics. That's why they stay being basic.


----------



## macchagamer (Dec 22, 2014)

what I mean is like chibi kemono art, but, yeah


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 22, 2014)

You should still learn basics dear, to draw anime it's basically simplifying parts of the body and soon emphasizing them. You need to know what people look like normally before you do this bc it can make your characters look gawky if you don't


----------



## Taralack (Dec 22, 2014)

Start with the basics. With nothing on which to see what your current skill level is, that is the best advice anyone can give you right now. Don't get hung up on trying to copy a style just yet.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 23, 2014)

Practice the basic.
Then draw anime alot.
Then draw furry.


----------



## Hewge (Dec 23, 2014)

Live in Japan and draw furry bara? ;v


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 23, 2014)

"Age: 13"

Aren't you too young for FA?


----------



## Taralack (Dec 23, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> "Age: 13"
> 
> Aren't you too young for FA?



Minors can use FA, they just can't view porn..


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 23, 2014)

Taralack said:


> Minors can use FA, they just can't view porn..


Isn't he too young for FaF?


the passing age for the forums is 14 (?)


----------



## Taralack (Dec 23, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Isn't he too young for FaF?
> 
> 
> the passing age for the forums is 14 (?)



Nope, 13 is fine.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 23, 2014)

Really, the biggest point is what everyone else has already said: The basics. 

But also, remember not to discourage yourself by constantly comparing yourself to the desired skill level. Unless you're a savant, you're not going to make ridiculously gorgeous stuff right at the start, it's going to look awkward and weird, but that will help show you where to improve. I don't know about the others, but I'm sure that they'll agree, but for me personally the biggest barrier for improvement is my own ridiculously brutal opinion about my ability and I am constantly comparing myself and moping like an idiot over why I can't do the artyarty things like others. 

So don't be an idiot like me, stay positive and keep a good attitude about learning and practicepracticepractice. 
And don't take critique personally if someone offers pointers, they're trying to help you grow as an artist.


----------



## macchagamer (Jan 16, 2015)

[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Like whenever I search "draw kemono" in the Google search bar, I don't get ANY relevant results on how to draw it. That is why I asked this question. Most of what I see in Google images is art by this person called o-kemono...

[/FONT]


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 17, 2015)

macchagamer said:


> Like whenever I search "draw kemono" in the Google search bar, I don't get ANY relevant results on how to draw it. That is why I asked this question. Most of what I see in Google images is art by this person called o-kemono...



You don't listen too well.


----------



## Luki (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm really not a great explainer, and there's not much I can add to what everyone's already said.

But I can say this, I ever since I was a kid, I was obsessed with drawing a lot of Japanese anime stuff, before I even knew what kemono was, due to growing up watching these shows. So I drew lots and lots of humans.
 You should definitely start with them to get the general Japanese style down, and then move on to kemono using what you learned.

Search guides on how to draw manga/anime and start with that instead of kemono right off the bat [I don't know if you'll even find guides on kemono other than in the native language]


----------



## TheRedGhost (Jan 18, 2015)

Oops, posting on the wrong thread!


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 18, 2015)

TheRedGhost said:


> Oops, posting on the wrong thread!



Tracing is the worse thing a new artist could do.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 18, 2015)

TheRedGhost said:


> Oops, posting on the wrong thread!



What the heck! You cant just remove your post! Read the rules!
I just commented on the post you removed and now its in limbo.


----------



## macchagamer (Feb 11, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> You don't listen too well.


No I don't...


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 11, 2015)

macchagamer said:


> No I don't...



That's ok.
It's dangerous to go alone. Take this random drawing tutorial.


----------



## macchagamer (Mar 1, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Start with the basics. With nothing on which to see what your current skill level is, that is the best advice anyone can give you right now. Don't get hung up on trying to copy a style just yet.


Like, WHAT basics? I honestly can't really pick up on what other people are saying exactly. It's not that I'm not listening to you, it's just what you're saying doesn't make sense to me sometimes. Also I can't really find any basics.


Maugryph said:


> That's ok.
> It's dangerous to go alone. Take this random drawing tutorial.


The Kemono I'm talking about is more of a chibi-like figure, so I don't think that would be very helpful. At least that's what I think.
This is what I have in mind.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 1, 2015)

Basics - anatomy, learning how to sketch properly, observational drawing, etc. http://www.ctrlpaint.com/videos/introduction-to-anatomy

Google is your friend. Failing that, go to the library.

Or ya know, if you want to be lazy about it, you can just trace.. it's your choice.
PS. I'm not advocating tracing. OP seems to just want a quick fix for drawing in that style, and if they don't want to put in the hard work, then tracing is their only solution :V


----------

